# شرح رموز و اشارات الملاحة الدولية للسفن



## saizgax (26 ديسمبر 2009)

و


----------



## احلى مهندس (27 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا 

معلومة جميلة


----------



## AHMED MOHEB (28 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور على المجهود الكبير


----------



## Eng-Maher (12 يناير 2010)

شكرا اخى الحبيب موضوع جيد


----------



## sadiqaz (18 يناير 2010)

معلومات قيمة ومفيدة شكرا


----------



## mimi82 (28 يناير 2010)

ارجو المساعده ان استطعت مساعدتي ولك وافر الشكر
انا حاصل علي شهادة مهندس بحري ثالث القسم الاول ومعايا 3 شهادات حتميه وكنت عايز اخدم في البحر عشان اكمل الجزء الثاني من الشهاده بس للاسف معنديش واسطه ورحت لسمسره بس مش بيردوا يشغلوا حد مخدمش قبل كده لو تقدر تساعدني اكون متشكر جدا انا الاميل بتاعي [email protected]
ممكن تراسلني عليه او تليفوني 
0144760599


----------

